# hybrid water heater noise issue



## aeldien (Apr 15, 2012)

I am considering purchasing a hybrid water heater(possibly GE) and am
wondering about noise being an issue. It would be installed in my garage
just on the other side of the wall of my bed in my master bedroom. What is the best way to assess my noise concern? If it is noisy, can a timer be installed so it does not run during the time I am trying to sleep? Any other considerations with a hybrid water heater to think about?
thanks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a GE Geospring hybrid hot water heater. Yes it is noisy, the fan runs fairly regularly. I don't know how anyone can evaluate your response to the noise of the system, some people are sensitive to noise, others don't care. 

Our heater is in the basement, it makes about the same amount of noise as our boiler, and it does not bother me. Best way for you to tell if the noise is going to be a problem for you is to go to someone's house and listen to it in operation. As for putting it on a timer, I suppose you could do that, but it is designed to operate under certain temperature settings, and installing a timer might impact the operation of the computer in the unit. You would need to check with GE to see if adding a timer voids the warranty, which on a $1500 unit is a significant issue.


----------



## aeldien (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for the input


----------

